# 1 year out & unexpectedly ended up same place



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

*1 yr out & unexpectedly ended up same place w/ OW*

Just crossed the 1 yr mark of D-day. Survived and went pretty well. Few extra emotions but all and all it was fine. We're doing very well and it's just those few days every month (darn PMS) that really throw me for a loop! 

Anyway, yesterday we were at an event and unbeknownst to us the OW & her hubby came too! (For those that know my story the OW was a friend and we still share mutual friends who do NOT know about A. Only 1 couple knows.) I am a little miffed because that other couple knew we were attending but didn't bother to tell us that they were. I know they had to have prepared the other couple but maybe not, who knows. I think we played off pretty well since remember, no one else knows and still thinks we all friends, etc. We stayed at opposite sides of room. My H & OW did not speak and don't think they even made eye contact. (my hubby was busy talking and playing with kids, etc.) Upon leaving, the OW's H did shake hands with my H. (first time they have seen each other since - they were friends too) 

Truth be told, it was hard to know they were in the same room. But I blocked out those feelings pretty well I think. My H told me it was awkward, but being there with her H was the hard part. He assured me I had NOTHING to worry about - he loves ME, is proud to have ME as his wife. Told me there were NO feelings at all he felt for her - no rush of excitment, nothing. He told me he regrets everything that happened last year and honestly regrets the last 4 yrs. (we had been growing apart, fighting, etc. over that time) And by that I think he means he regrets letting our marriage grow apart during that time. He said he regrets it but is glad that he now has me and our marriage back. He said if anything good can come out of a bad thing, it's that we're happy and connected again. 

So, I guess another bridge crossed toward recovery.............


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Love reading your updates,M2. You're like the little cheerleader of Coping with Infidelity who pops in and peps up the place from time to time. 

Things are still going well for me and my hubby,too. Although, like you, I'm still having problems during those few days almost every month. I do make sure to not take it out on my husband. I'm looking into whether there are some dietary changes I can make to lessen PMS. Can't hurt. I'll let you know if I come across the cure-lol!

So glad you're still doing so well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

So glad to hear you guys are moving forward!! Just had my one year anniversary of finding out about his affair on Halloween, and he had it during the month of my son's bday. He was actually texting with her on my oldest son's bday. Made me wanna puke at first, but oh well, with time comes forgiveness right??


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there, 
Just wanted to thank you for the update and the great news that things in your marriage are good......
I'm 3 weeks from the D-Day anniversary I've already booked a couple of things for that day, keeping busy and not giving myself to much time to think will be the key for me.....
It's funny how we connect things to other dates, d-day happened the day after my son's B-Day family supper.......puke!!!
Still can't believe it some days.........
but things are good for the most part.............working towards the marriage we always wanted .............


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

You gals are s hoot. It is awesome hearing all these positives. Did the advice form folks here get you where you are today. Anthing you would have done differently over the past year?


----------

